# Stihl BR700 Blower



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

My dealer mentioned Saturday that Stihl with be replacing the BR600 with a strato engine BR700 next year. Has anyone else heard about this new blower?


----------



## opinion (Aug 17, 2015)

Not replacing, just adding and it will be 4-mix.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

yup heard about them....did he show you the br450c-ef with the electric start?


----------



## opinion (Aug 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> yup heard about them....did he show you the br450c-ef with the electric start?



Yeah I have them in stock. It's pretty cool huh? That sound it makes before starting is neat. The 450 is replacing the 550.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

opinion said:


> Yeah I have them in stock. It's pretty cool huh? That sound it makes before starting is neat. The 450 is replacing the 550.


we got a couple...had to gas one to see how it works. kinda weird...kinda cool, not sure how it will go over...especially at 559. yea that noise is funky. yea seen that about the 550...no sweat off my sack, not a huge fan of them.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> yup heard about them....did he show you the br450c-ef with the electric start?


Yes. He said it was strato as well.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. He said it was strato as well.


it is...whatd you think?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the weight. That is the selling point of the 600. Do you have weight specs on the 700?


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't...just velocity and volume...maybe opinion has something? I haven't seen any lit on them yet. not even a picture.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

What do you have on the velocity and volume? I assume they're just catching up with others on the market that are more powerful, although also heavier. If it's several pounds heavier than the 600, I'd personally still rather have the 600.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

the email I got from our rep says 166mph and 912cfm. more volume but less velocity than the 600....I think the biggest and baddest right now is the redmax/husky right? not sure how close the 700 comes to that.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm super disappointed to hear that it's a 4-mix. I know they've worked most of the bugs out of the 600, but I'd still rather have one that isn't. If it's heavier than the 600, I'd just as soon pick up the Husky. In my case though, weight is more important. I'll just stick with the 600, as it had all the power I need.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

I kind of agree with the 4-mix. while i don't hate 4-mix stuff as much as a lot of folks id still like to see a true two stroke...a few of commercial guys around here switched or are switching to the redmax because of the issues with 4-mix. they don't want to have to adjust valves and stuff like that.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

I just this.

http://www.gemos.rs/br_700_magnum.html


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm thinking that link is a typo and is really the 600.


----------



## opinion (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't have any information on it either. I don't even know the specs (thanks Big T). All I know is it's a 4-mix and the 600 is staying in the lineup. 

As far as the 2stroke, 4stroke thing, I think Stihl doesn't know how to build a 2stroke backpack with the power of the redmax w/o suffering in weight. Otherwise they would have made one already.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have the Husky 580 and the Stihl 600. Both do things better than the other. Because of the weight the BR600 is the one I usually grab. Heavy debris the 580 is quite a blower, especially so for dislodging leaves out of ivy or pacasandra etc. with the volume without "tearing up" things as the nozzle is larger and not so focused if you will.

To have only one though, the BR600 would be my choice.

Can't wait to try the BR700.


----------



## bwalker (Aug 17, 2015)

Couldn't give me a 4 mix.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

I wouldn't give anyone a 4-mix...that would cut heavily into the profit margins. we generally charge list price for them.


----------



## bwalker (Aug 17, 2015)

The only thing you need to know about blowers is Redmax....or an Orange Redmax AKA Husky.


----------



## opinion (Aug 17, 2015)

I personally like the BR600 the best. It's so comfortable.


----------



## big t double (Aug 17, 2015)

I still have a br400 with a severe case of piston slap  ...the bastard wont quit !


----------



## sawfun (Aug 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm super disappointed to hear that it's a 4-mix. I know they've worked most of the bugs out of the 600, but I'd still rather have one that isn't. If it's heavier than the 600, I'd just as soon pick up the Husky. In my case though, weight is more important. I'll just stick with the 600, as it had all the power I need.



Brad, how would you rate the br600 in comparison to the Shinny 802?


----------



## Agr516 (Aug 17, 2015)

I bought a couple br600's for work and have not been real pleased with them or the 4-mix idea. It wasnt three months after buying them that one started to feel like a straight gas seizure. I thoroughly questioned my guys and really believed that they had straight gassed the thing and locked it up. Come to find out, the valves came out of adjustment and is what was causing it to pull over hard like a seized motor. I want nothing to do with a leaf blower that needs regular valve adjustment. I promptly went out and bought a Husqvarna 580bts that will suck those br600's up one pipe and spit them out the other.


----------



## bwalker (Aug 17, 2015)

4 mix was a pretty feeble attempt to deal with Redmax having many of the best strato patents tied up. I am convinced this is why Husky bought Redmax.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> I still have a br400 with a severe case of piston slap  ...the bastard wont quit !



Wasn't that the Redmax strato engined one? Probably Stihl's best blower ever.


----------



## Onan18 (Aug 17, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Wasn't that the Redmax strato engined one? Probably Stihl's best blower ever.



No sir, the BR400 was a traditional piston ported two stroke. I have rebuilt and sold several, as well as have a pretty cherry one as my personnel blower. They don't have all the power in the world or the best anti vibe but they are as tough as old boots.

Joe


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 17, 2015)

If you like your 2 stroke stuff you better hang onto it. I have a feeling the 2 strokes will be an EPA no-no in the future.


----------



## broman78 (Aug 17, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If you like your 2 stroke stuff you better hang onto it. I have a feeling the 2 strokes will be an EPA no-no in the future.



Give us a time frame when you think this will happen. Eventually it will disappear just like leaded gas, leaded paint and low sulfur diesel. I don't forsee it happening in the next 5 years. The only thing you need to know about a back pack blower is Shindaiwa.


----------



## Agr516 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, we are probably not too far from being fined for pissing on the ground without running it through a filter.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2015)

sawfun said:


> Brad, how would you rate the br600 in comparison to the Shinny 802?


I prefer the pro built 2-stroke engine of the Shinny. Mine has been flawless. However, the BR600 is lighter, more comfortable, and has plenty of power. Both are great blowers.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 17, 2015)

i got this for free and love it not the most powerful but it is comfy and the antivibe is very good.
and it is pure traditional 2 stroke.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 17, 2015)

broman78 said:


> Give us a time frame when you think this will happen. Eventually it will disappear just like leaded gas, leaded paint and low sulfur diesel. I don't forsee it happening in the next 5 years. The only thing you need to know about a back pack blower is Shindaiwa.


 It all depends on where you live and if it's a red state or a blue state. If you live in California I think it's already here. Fortunately I don't..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 17, 2015)

I think the blower I picked up is a BG85 or something like that. Seems to be a little cold natured sometimes but what can you expect for $10?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone ever ported one?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Aug 17, 2015)

As with many other things, stihl kinda fudges things when it comes to product specs. With blowers they list the CFM and air speed numbers without the tube hose connected....which is kinda silly as one usually has the hose attached in operation. Other more honest OEM's list their specs with hose attached. IMO their H/held units are pretty good, but there are far better options for backpacks. l have used kawasaki, echo, stihl and others but the best quality, most powerefull unit l have ever used is made by Solo and is was around 70cc. The solo had little clever differences like a small bend at the end of tube instead of a straight end making sweeping much better. Hopefully the BR700 is an improvement on previous models.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 18, 2015)

I only use mine once or twice a week and it's just for a few minutes so about anything that runs will work..


----------



## big t double (Aug 18, 2015)

CR888 said:


> With blowers they list the CFM and air speed numbers without the tube hose connected


for what its worth the numbers I was given for the cfm were supposedly including the tube...


----------



## opinion (Aug 18, 2015)

CR888 said:


> As with many other things, stihl kinda fudges things when it comes to product specs. With blowers they list the CFM and air speed numbers without the tube hose connected....which is kinda silly as one usually has the hose attached in operation. Other more honest OEM's list their specs with hose attached. IMO their H/held units are pretty good, but there are far better options for backpacks. l have used kawasaki, echo, stihl and others but the best quality, most powerefull unit l have ever used is made by Solo and is was around 70cc. The solo had little clever differences like a small bend at the end of tube instead of a straight end making sweeping much better. Hopefully the BR700 is an improvement on previous models.



That's not true. They always list specs with and without tubes.

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/br600/

Click on specifications.


----------



## xxl (Aug 23, 2015)

I love my echo backpack


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Anyone ever ported one?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Aint gonna look thru the thread to confirm, but I seem to recall/believe Brad ported his 802..... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/whats-the-best-backpack-blower-on-the-market.166938/


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 24, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Aint gonna look thru the thread to confirm, but I seem to recall/believe Brad ported his 802..... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/whats-the-best-backpack-blower-on-the-market.166938/


Yes, it was very mildly ported. IIRC, it's only turning 400 RPMs over spec.

BTW, that blower is for sale if anyone is interested. It is in excellent condition, having only been used around my home. I also added a fully adjustable carb. $350 + shipping takes it.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 25, 2015)

I suppose to get much better performance from a blower, you'd have to put a bigger blower unit on the engine or port it with higher RPM as the end goal.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 25, 2015)

More rpm would likely yield more air speed, where the larger blower would yield more volume. Of course you need a certain amount of volume or speed means nothing as you have to actually have something to move.. I may be wrong, but I view it like a torque and horsepower relationship.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 25, 2015)

It's too bad someone cannot come up with a compound compressor or air multiplier. Maybe a screw type compressor could be made compact? However those only compress air and you would have to really overdrive it or have a secondary air mover in order to move the package if compressed air.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 25, 2015)

I guess you could put a little nitro in it..


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2015)

I didn't want to increase RPMs too much over spec and risk damaging the fan.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 25, 2015)

heard from dealer the br700 is going to be electric start with all the controls on the wand just pick up,set and start. 
i told him its a lazy man blower.


----------



## Joseph Ostler (Aug 25, 2015)

opinion said:


> Not replacing, just adding and it will be 4-mix.


no its going to be 2 cycle you cant put a strato charger in the 4 mix stihls this was confirmed by my stihl rep


----------



## sawfun (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## bwalker (Aug 26, 2015)

I just picked up a Husky 580 AKA Redmax 8500. I am thus far not impressed with it. Compared to the Redmax 8000 it replaced it's only very slightly more powerful.


----------



## d1hamby (Aug 26, 2016)

Joseph Ostler said:


> no its going to be 2 cycle you cant put a strato charger in the 4 mix stihls this was confirmed by my stihl rep


Your rep was mistaken.
They are out and in some stores and on youtube videos. Definitely 4 mix, anywhere from 10 to 30 percent more air flow/speed depending on whether your looking at the Australian Stihl site or the US one and BR700 is 10 percent heavier @ 24.6 lbs. Same engine as BR600 just larger fan and housing.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Aug 26, 2016)

d1hamby said:


> Your rep was mistaken.
> They are out and in some stores and on youtube videos. Definitely 4 mix, anywhere from 10 to 30 percent more air flow/speed depending on whether your looking at the Australian Stihl site or the US one and BR700 is 10 percent heavier @ 24.6 lbs. Same engine as BR600 just larger fan and housing.



Old thread....


----------



## d1hamby (Aug 26, 2016)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Old thread....


ten days old and many are still commenting on the thread. What is your definition of an old thread and where is the link to the new one? Are you just being confrontational?


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Aug 26, 2016)

2015... BR700 have been in shops for a couple months around me.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2016)

d1hamby said:


> ten days old and many are still commenting on the thread. What is your definition of an old thread and where is the link to the new one? Are you just being confrontational?


It's more than a year old.


----------



## craneguy1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Those pesky years...


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 27, 2016)

So what if it is an old thread? The new post actually made a valid correction. 10 days old, a year old... Big deal. Correction appreciated, bitching about the age... Not so much.


----------



## d1hamby (Aug 27, 2016)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Old thread....



Sorry I must apologize, I'm not reading the year correctly can't seem to learn that I'm in 2016 already.


----------



## craneguy1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Jesus h...some people on this site are such douche$...no wonder i dont come here often anymore.


----------

